# Problem with my Onkyo 607



## KyleSussenbach (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey guys I just bought a refurbished Onkyo 607 from accessories4less.com for $329.99 and have had it almost two weeks. It was great until recently the volume knob doesn't quit work. It will turn the volume down but when I try to turn the volume up it will sortof go up and down slowly. I can still functionally change the volume with the remote but would hate for this to lead to other problems. Any ideas or advice in what i could do or must I send it back...

Thanks for the help.
-Kyle


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its sounding like a faulty volume control and would be tough to repair yourself. Seeing as its still under warentee I would contact them and have it replaced.


----------

